
How open source makes Swedish startups stronger [video] - jlundberg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_yOxyNQwSI
======
bobby_9x
It makes Swedish startups stronger (and any other startups) because you don't
have to put as much money into software licensing.

When you have more time than money, it makes sense. When your company gets big
enough and you have more money than time, more proprietary/commercial software
becomes an option.

~~~
jlundberg
I find it interesting however that even the more mature companies I
interviewed also prefered using open source software. Like one of the CTO's
who's company have 30+ employees.

